# Layoffs.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mr. Smith owned a small business. He had two employees, Sarah and Jack. They were both extremely good employees - always willing to work overtime and chip in where needed.

Mr. Smith was looking over his books one day and decided that he wasn't making enough money to warrant two employees and he would have to lay one off. But both Sarah and Jack were such good workers he was having trouble finding a fair way to do it. He decided that he would watch them work and the first one to take a break would be the one he would lay off.

So, he sits in his office and watches them work.

Suddenly, Sarah gets a terrible headache and needs to take an aspirin. She gets the aspirin out of her purse and goes to the water cooler to get something to wash it down with.

Mr. Smith follows her to the water cooler, taps her on the shoulder and says, "Sarah, I'm going to have to lay you or Jack off."

Sarah says, "Can you jack off? I have a headache."


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: WOW.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:mrgreen: I love that one.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't get it, can you explain it to me? :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> I don't get it, can you explain it to me? :mrgreen:


+1


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You bet. See the boss had to lay off either Jack or her. She didn't understand what the boss was saying due to a huge migraine.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> You bet. See the boss had to lay off either Jack or her. She didn't understand what the boss was saying due to a huge migraine.


Ok, thanks for the clarification. 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> :?


You seriously don't get it? :lol:


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Times are tough for everyone I guess..

:wink:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

lmao

-_O-


----------

